# HELP...Watching Direct TV on my Iphone



## lvarchracer (Apr 7, 2010)

I was told when I purchased Direct Tv service that there was a work around to be able to watch direct tv on my iphone or from a computer without having to purchase SlingBox. I sure this question has been asked before but I cant seem to find the question out there. Can someone please help me with this. Thanks


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Watching on your iPhone I don't think is possible, setting a recording on your DVR from your iPhone is. Now if you want to view it on your computer check out this thread.

Oh and :welcome_s


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

There's no way to watch DirecTV on your iPhone. Unless you're willing/able to record the desired shows to your PC in iPhone compatible video formats.


----------



## NCMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Using the Slingbox with the iPhone Slingplayer app works pretty well. You just need a decent internet connection at home and the iPhone needs to be on WiFi or the 3G network. You can watch live tv and play back recorded shows.


----------



## patman99 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have only seen the app that allows you to watch the NFL Sunday Ticket games on the iPhone or iPod Touch.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

patman99 said:


> I have only seen the app that allows you to watch the NFL Sunday Ticket games on the iPhone or iPod Touch.


I forgot all about this one, but yes I think it was part of SuperFan this year to be able to watch all games online or on your iPhone/Touch/Blackberry


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

There is an iphone app that gives you full remote access to your PC. I guess the question is, if you have Directv2PC and access your PC from your iphone, will it display on the phone.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Xsabresx said:


> There is an iphone app that gives you full remote access to your PC. I guess the question is, if you have Directv2PC and access your PC from your iphone, will it display on the phone.


I don't think you can expect much from using DIRECTV2PC via an iPhone PC app. The best way to do this is via an external Slingbox and the iPhone SlingPlayer app.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

There is no way without a slingbox setup to watch your D* from outside your home. The Dirctv2PC app only works on your home network and DVR's and PC's need to be on the same subnet


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Or a *HAVA player *and a *HAVA app*. HAVA is much less expensive than Sling and allows many more multiple simultaneous feeds and Sling. Sling can be accessed over 3G now and HAVA cannot yet (must use WiFi currently).

You can also use* ORB*. I use ORB in conjunction with my HAVA and I am able to watch DirecTV on my iPhone on 3G. If you connect your D receiver/DVR directly to your PC and use an IR Blaster you can use ORB (free PC download) to watch your DirecTV on your *phone* (*ORB APP* can be used without having to buy a Sling box or HAVA box).


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

DK - Can you give us more detail on how you have your STB connected to your PC, as well as how you can remotely operate your STB with the ir blaster & Orb?

Thanks


----------



## rAllcorn (Dec 8, 2012)

lvarchracer said:


> I was told when I purchased Direct Tv service that there was a work around to be able to watch direct tv on my iphone or from a computer without having to purchase SlingBox. I sure this question has been asked before but I cant seem to find the question out there. Can someone please help me with this. Thanks


We just got DirectTV and found the same ...

We can watch live TV (if you like commercials, they come too!), and movies in our plan, or even rent a movie to watch. The iPhone app (or computer app - yes it needs one) works great!

One thing lacking ... ok, maybe two.

1. You can only have 1 user at a time watching live TV, movies - no problem, but live TV - only one-at-a-time. 
2. We cannot find "anywhere" the option to watch something we've recorded on our DVR remotely.*

I think we are going to just bite the bullet and get the Slingbox and it's apps. I am migrating our DVD's over to MP4's, for use on our iPhones, computer, etc. and want to put them on a Slingbox so they are available on our home network, and to "us" remotely.

I think I was mislead on this sale. 
DISH, when they discovered we were leaving and why, offered to "give us" a Slingbox for FREE, just to stay! Had I known that DirectTV did NOT have the option available that we were told, I would probably have stayed.

FYI 
08December2012

-rAllcorn- 
Richard A. Allcorn 
Austin, TX USA

email: [email protected]


----------

